# Freeze Bacon Drippings for Later!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

****TRIGGER WARNING****
If any of you islamists get your sorry nasty-asses offended by this thread, by all means please suck start a shotgun. The world will be a better place!:vs_peace: 

Everything is better with bacon fat, right? But sometimes you just don't have the time to fry you up some pig candy. Well, Slippy got your solution right-chere...FROZEN BACON FAT!

The next time you fry some bacon, let the drippings cool then place in a plastic container, toss it in the freezer and when you need some bacon tasting goodness, open up the container and break you off a chunk of piggy love!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy, you must be a Yankee.  Every southerner worth their salt always has a container of hardened bacon fat in the refrigerator. We just keep adding to it. How else are you supposed to make cornbread if you don't have bacon fat? Never hear of anyone freezing it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

******* said:


> Slippy, you must be a Yankee.  Every southerner worth their salt always has a container of hardened bacon fat in the refrigerator. We just keep adding to it. How else are you supposed to make cornbread if you don't have bacon fat? Never hear of anyone freezing it.


...and that container must be an old coffee can (if you really want to stay with tradition)

Growing up, the coffee can always sat on the back of the stove, not in the refrigerator. Don't know how 6 of us survived.

Two weeks ago, I bought a small can of Folgers that was actually advertised as a "real-old-fashion coffee can"...and it was....all metal, except for the plastic reusable lid.

The reason I purchased it? This thread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

******* said:


> Slippy, you must be a Yankee.  Every southerner worth their salt always has a container of hardened bacon fat in the refrigerator. We just keep adding to it. How else are you supposed to make cornbread if you don't have bacon fat? Never hear of anyone freezing it.


Southern American! South of you, north of the FL line but do not have the multi-generational Confederate pedigree. Son of a Son of a LEGAL immigrant 1902 when Guisseppe Slippy stepped off the boat in Ellis Island. My old Dad made it south to raise up his family in The Heart of Dixie!

But yes, we have stored fat in the refrigerator until one time, in a drunked up condition, I decided to make me some food and spilled the fat all over the place. Mrs Slippy, from a certified slave owning southern plantation family who grew up in a house inspired by Robert E Lee's famous home, Stratford, did not take kindly to my drinkin' nor my fat-spillin.

Hence-forth, we came to the brilliant conclusion that Frozen Fat does not spill! Sadly, my drinking continued...

View attachment 34201


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My Mom had an old coffee can sitting on the stove with bacon fat as well. at 80 she still does. What doesn't bacon taste good on or with? Last night I had baked beans with pork and jalapeno bacon mixed in. Damn fine eating my friends.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

" Sadly, my drinking continued..."

T-Man does not understand the sad part... Must be a typo?:vs_worry:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I had a new package of bacon that I deemed was in the refrigerator long enough. Three nights ago, at 11 PM, I put 3/4 of it on parchment paper on a baking sheet and baked it until crispy.

Between me and the pooch, that bacon lasted about 10 minutes. I left the parchment paper in the oven (turned off) and have been scraping the fat off to mix with the dog's nightly meal.

The of 1/4 of the package left over was used to get some oil in the Dutch oven yesterday to brown my roast before cooking. When it rendered all it could....a little crisp bacon for me, a little for the dog.

I *am *my dog's best friend.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> My Mom had an old coffee can sitting on the stove with bacon fat as well. at 80 she still does. What doesn't bacon taste good on or with? Last night I had baked beans with pork and jalapeno bacon mixed in. Damn fine eating my friends.


I grew up with the all-day Boston-Baked baked beans in a bean pot...Saturday night dinner. Still make them quite often now.

If we didn't have salt pork that day, bacon was used.

There was never any left over.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> 10 minutes. I left the parchment paper in the oven (turned off) and have been scraping the fat off to mix with the dog's nightly meal. I had a new package of bacon that I deemed was in the refrigerator long enough. Three nights ago, at 11 PM, I put 3/4 of it on parchment paper on a baking sheet and baked it until crispy.
> 
> Between me and the pooch, that bacon lasted about
> 
> ...


As it should be, You Sir, are a bonafide master to YOUR best friend.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sure cooking in pork fat was the reason Grandma was the best cook on the planet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

T-Man 1066 said:


> " Sadly, my drinking continued..."
> 
> T-Man does not understand the sad part... Must be a typo?:vs_worry:


My apologies, evidently Mrs S must have sneaked in and made the change while I was tending to my pots of Greens and Black-Eyed Peas simmering on the stove seasoned with my previously frozen bacon fat.:vs_smile:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back in the good days our big cans of bacon grease did not get any refrigeration...same with jelly and ketchup Usually had one partial can of grease on the stove and a few full ones in the pantry. Seemed to do ok..or least nobody died from it. lol. I bet freezing it would really be good. Thanks.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

"Everything is better with bacon fat, right? "

 Right you are friend, everything is better with a dab of bacon grease. My grandmother and mother, used to sop it up with biscuits, and this apple did not fall far from the tree.
I will positively stick a biscuit into hot bacon grease, and love it! You have a good idea with freezing it, and throwing it into the pot when needed.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have always wondered ... Why doesn't the bacon fat in he can on the stove go rancid?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Egyas said:


> I have always wondered ... Why doesn't the bacon fat in he can on the stove go rancid?


Maybe the regular intervals of heating the stove keeps the rancidity from happening? I think freezing is the best method of storage, no potential mess and less risk of something nasty getting in it. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Edit...Already posted


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Back in the good days our big cans of bacon grease did not get any refrigeration...same with jelly and ketchup Usually had one partial can of grease on the stove and a few full ones in the pantry. Seemed to do ok..or least nobody died from it. lol. I bet freezing it would really be good. Thanks.


An open stick of butter never saw the refrigerator either.

I leave it out now also. Nothing worse than a piece of toast and hard as rock butter.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I've never had bacon grease  I imagine it would smell amazing in a soup or stew.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

TG said:


> I've never had bacon grease  I imagine it would smell amazing in a soup or stew.


It makes great fried potatoes, I know that!.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Egyas said:


> I have always wondered ... Why doesn't the bacon fat in he can on the stove go rancid?


You would think it would at some point. Ours in the refrigerator gets used up at least once a year. Every Thanksgiving, the wife make lots of huge platters of cornbread for the dressing, and she uses all we have at that time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Know some of the pro pinto bean cooks on the comp bbq circuit always put bacon grease in the beans. It dont go rancid as it would for them who likes to put meat in it. Least thats what I heard. Not sure of the physics and biology behind it.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

That's a great idea. I remember my mother used to save the fat for cooking later. Usually gravy or something like that.


----------

